# Hydroxycut and Diurex??



## vanessafaye07

Do these work for weight loss?

I want to add Hydroxycut to my workout and diet plan for an extra "boost" towards weight loss. I have heard good things about it from people I personally know. Is it safe?

Also, is Diurex safe? I thought this would also help shed a few inches of water weight. I would only use it short-term and then only when I needed it for bloat. 

I want to combine these 2 products.

I plan to diet by portion control (eating like a bird won't work for me---I need to take baby steps) and workout 3 times a week at the gym. We have Wii fit as well for extra days I would like to add or for when the weather is just too bad to go out.

My mom bought me a lifetime membership to a nearby gym a few years ago and I used to use it all the time. However, my weight at the doctor's yesterday is UNNACCEPTABLE. 

I am 5 foot 7 and 219 pounds! Um, no thanks!

What do you ladies think?

P.S.- I want to do a weightloss journal as well with before and after pics monthly! I hope I can stick with this, I want it soooo bad!


----------



## amielh

Hey hun

I have used Hydroxycut together with Maxitone products. I am now an ambassador for Maxitone and truley believe in there products. I lost 3 stone a few years back which has got me where I am today. Have a look at before/after..

https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting-weight-loss-fitness/651296-body-transformation-competition.html

(My story is also there to) I mixed between Maxitone and Hydroxycut mainly due to the slightly different ingredients. That way my body didnt get used to what I was taking. Personally... I wouldnt use anything that messed with your water levels. I looked in to this years ago and you have to be so careful! Once you get the training and diet right you will lose the water retention anyway..

One thing I would say is that the pills are not magic and you have to put the work in but with exercise and a good diet plan they will help. Remember the diet is if not more important than the exercise. Portion control is good but also try smaller more frequent meals. People think by starving themselves they will lose weight but this can actually have a rebound effect and make you gain weight..

Have a look on the maxitone site they have so much info on nutrition/exercise/supplements

https://www.maxitone.com/fit/amie


----------



## vanessafaye07

Wow, thanks! That's good information.

I'm in the states so I don't know what a "stone" is, haha! Here, a stone is a rock.

I want to ultimately lose about 50 pounds. The smallest I've been was about 155-160 in high school and that was nice! 

I think starting out, it will be best for me to eat the portioned controlled meals. Smaller, frequent meals. I know that it keeps your metabolism up and that's a good thing. I'm not one to starve myself. I get really severe migranes if I don't eat in time.

I didn't know about the diurex. I just know that you drink a lot of water when you take them and that helps you pee out the EXCESS water. 

I may also have PCOS so I am looking for something that will really help me melt off the excess weight. 

I'm the type who is easily discouraged so I hope to see results quickly. Even 2 or 3 pounds a week would be great starting out.


----------



## Chris77

Diurex is only a water pill and any weight loss from that would be only temporary. I'd stay away from the Diurex unless you're really bloated.

I've heard that Hydroxycut works for some but I couldn't take it. It seriously sped up my heart rate and I thought I was having a heart attack!!

Try using Weight Watchers or NutriSystem....that'll help you lose 2-3 pounds a week. Nutrisystem had me losing at least 3 pounds a week.


----------



## amielh

A stone here is 14 pounds so I lost a total of 42 pounds.. I'd aim to lose 1-2 pounds a week this is a healthy and steady weight loss and by losing this you will keep it off. You may get to a point where you hit a barrier after a while it may be that your diet or exercise needs tweaking. If you are going to use either Hydroxycut or Maxitone I would do a cycle of 6 weeks or so on and then come off for a few weeks break so your receptors don't have time to get used to the drug. 

I would honestly try without any water loss pills first, like I said if you get your diet and exercise right you will lose this anyway. I would only use water pills if I was going to rip up for an event I wouldn't use them in everyday life. Up to you though.. Maybe see how you get on then if you still think you need them then go for it.

Hydroxycut will raise your body temp slightly and you may feel nauseous at first but keep at it this will pass. If you do feel this maybe lower the dose until those effects wear off then increase them to the required amount. 

Let me no how you get on.. x


----------



## vanessafaye07

Okay, I won't use the Diurex. I know that I would lose the water weight from diet and exercise anyways. It's just that I haven't had a period in 3 months and am pretty bloated.

Where can you buy the Maxitone? Is it only online or is it sold at Wal-Mart and those kinds of places?

I would really like to get on this as soon as I get all of my health stuff in order. I want to get all of my bloodwork and ultrasounds done and hopefully then get something to induce AF if I haven't gotten it naturally. I just know that this next AF will be rough since I've got a lot of uterine lining built up in there and don't want to get lazy with my workout because I'm in pain and then wind up quitting. You know what I mean?

As bad as I want this, I know it will be hard and I know that I get discouraged easily. I think that timing things that way will be my best bet. Plus, when I have some answers about my health, I think that will also keep the ball rolling with getting the rest of myself in order.


----------



## vanessafaye07

I would love to do NutriSystem but I don't have the money for that. Maybe I could ask for it as a Christmas present, hehe!

What would be a good "detox" to start out with? Is this even necessary? Just to get myself feeling good and give me the energy to keep up with the routine when I'm starting out. 

Also, I need help with meal ideas. I need to feed my family as well (and don't want to be a short order cook making seperate meals) and also the cold weather makes us all want carbs and comfort food. I need suggestions for yummy tasting meals that won't bust my waistline or my budget. I want to use portion control with well balanced meals that still taste good and let me have those same yummy foods we all like. Just not as much of them and made healthier.

Snacks?
Drinks?


----------



## amielh

Where abouts do you live. Im in the UK, Maxitone is sold in shops but are situated in London and use an online website. 

Here is a link for the site..

https://www.maxitone.com/fit/amie

I dont think you need to do any kind of detox as such. What kind of foods are you eating at the mo and when??

Complex carbs are the best foods fo energy, you need to try and eat foods with a low GI to (so wholemeal pastas, breads, rice etc) they release energy more slowly and dont give your sugar levels a huge sudden increase that can gain weight. If you are staring out with Hydroxycut/maxitone caps to these will give you the energy you will need for training. Once you have settled on them it wont be a noticable buzz but you will be able to get throug the training and still feel ok..

You wont need to make different meals, I never did with my other half. Just try and make the adjustment to wholemeal foods if you dont eat them already and try and have a fist amount of protein with your meals. I never skimped out on my teas. I would still eat spag bol, chillis, chicken and rice. I just made sure that the protein was lean and any sauces I used if I didnt make them myself they would be low fat..

Here is a link to some meal plans from Maxitone

https://www.maxitone.com/mealplans/index.html

As for snacks, ideally you want protein at every snack/meal. 

I snack on fruit mainly but you could also have a handful of nuts, protein bar, protein shake, small seving of sushi, rice cakes with cottage cheese or peant butter..

Drinks, I dont like water so I use no added sugar squash but I do drink about 2-3 litres a day..


----------

